# Flash Cards On Your Phone?



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

*What does anyone think about using flash cards on their smartphone instead of real index cards?*

Read the bottom details if you want to see more of what I mean.

*So it's been apparent that using flash cards, by writing down the negative thought and on the other side writing down the positive/rational replaced thought is effective in defeating the ANT's.

But flash cards are hard to carry around, and are embarrassing if people find em on the ground if you dropped them, or if someone sees you viewing them. * *

But I have a smart phone (android), and I have found an app that is supposed to replace index cards or flash cards. It's called AnyMemo and it's completely free.* *

I wrote down a few negative thoughts in a text file on my computer and wrote down the rational/positive thoughts below it, then typed it in on my phone and tried it out. * *

It works pretty well, you just got to ignore the top part when viewing the card, as it shows both sides with the negative above, and when you click the bottom of the screen, it shows the positive/rational so it is pretty accurate, no matter how long the sentence is you can read it pretty easily, there are no limits to how many characters you use too. * *

Does anyone think this would be an effective tool for conquering their ANT's?. I can use this app in the lunchroom at work as it looks like im texting on my phone, as long as no one looks at my screen i am fine.* *

It takes seconds to read stuff, which you only need to read the one flash card for whatever routine negative thought once every time it happens.*


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

What do you guys think?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Souunds Like A Great Idea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think it is a good idea....not feasible for many, but it can work.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

i think its a great idea. 

ive tried flash cards in the past and like you said its kind of inconvinient carrying them around and its also very embarassing pulling one out and reading it infront of people

after an unseucesful attemt with the flash cards i started just writing the positive thought and the negatvie thought together in a txt message on my phone and saving the message. then whenever i needed to look at it i'd just pull out my phone and look at the message. 

it worked pretty well


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

i also find my phone really handy for other stuff that helps with SA too. for example if im due to attend a social situation, such as going for my dinner in the canteen in work but if i find myself feeling really uninspired and i decide that i'll just put it off and go and eat alone at my desk, i have lots of little things on my phone that can change my mood in a heartbeat. i have certain videos that inspire me , or certain music or certain pictures of people or things that inspire. one look at the pictures or video or 10 secs of listening to the music my mood will be changed and i'll feel inspired and usually i'll say '' **** it im doing it ''


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Thats a great idea! You just gave me another great idea for idea too.


----------

